

Ask HN: Where do you keep your programming portfolio? - Avalaxy

I started and launched quite a few cool projects. Some of them had interesting front-end things to show, but since I&#x27;m a programmer the back-end usually had more focus. I started to realized that it would be a shame if these projects go offline and everyone just forgets about it. I think it&#x27;s a good idea to keep a list of the cool projects that I did, with a description of what makes it interesting.<p>The problem is that I haven&#x27;t been able to find a free portfolio website for programmers. I&#x27;d love to just create a profile somewhere, add a few projects, write something about them, etc. I could set up my own website, but I don&#x27;t want to pay for hosting costs and domain name costs for just my portfolio. The existing portfolio sites are aimed towards designers, not programmers.<p>I could keep track of my projects on LinkedIn, but I don&#x27;t want to clutter my LinkedIn page with all sorts of projects, plus the LinkedIn projects feature isn&#x27;t really flexible (for example: I want to show a screenshot, thats not possible with linkedin).<p>Does anyone know a good place where I can do this?
======
bhauer
If you are willing to share the source code for these projects, I think the
canonical answer (at least in 2013) is to use Github as your portfolio page.

~~~
Avalaxy
I don't think that's a good solution. Not all code is open source, and I might
want to write 1 post about different projects (for example: I created a WP,
Android and iOS for the same thing).

~~~
ElongatedTowel
Wouldn't that be an interesting business opportunity? While both Github and
Bitbucket offer privat repositories both free and paid, non of them can be
shared or viewed without additional accounts and management.

If one could host or upload repositories which are private but can be viewed
read-only by the means of a password, or a passphrase shared via mail, that
would be great.

Although I wonder if a recruiter would even go trough the hassle of entering a
password you provided on your resume.

~~~
Avalaxy
Well, based on my experience with recruiters they don't even go through the
hassle of even reading your resume.

------
pjungwir
I think $20/month for hosting is pretty small if it's a business expense that
helps you win new clients. But if that is really too much, then you could use
Github Pages (free) or a Wordpress blog with a "portfolio" page (free or
cheap). But careers last a long time, so I'd buy a domain name and start
building a web presence for yourself. You'll have the most flexibility if you
pay for a VPS rather than going the WP/GP route. I haven't done anything
particularly outstanding to create my own "web presence," but for what it's
worth here is my own portfolio page:

[http://illuminatedcomputing.com/portfolio](http://illuminatedcomputing.com/portfolio)

~~~
Avalaxy
Well, it's not really going to help me get any clients, I'm working on a
consumer-based startup right now, and those consumers don't give a damn about
the projects that I did in the past. But I do, I want to keep track of the
things that I've done :)

------
xauronx
I'm drawing a blank on the website name but someone around here has an awesome
start up for this with a great UI.

Found it!

[http://hoverboard.io/](http://hoverboard.io/)

~~~
Avalaxy
Looks pretty cool :) I don't like the resume thing because I'm already
tracking that on LinkedIn and I don't want to duplicate this, but the project
part might be interesting.

------
mzelinka
i am using github pages: pages.github.com It is free and it is easy to setup

